# 2 weird memcache problems



## InvaderZim (Sep 28, 2014)

I have 2 problems with memcache (databases/pecl-memcache).

Problem 1:
I have run updates for various ports including libiconv (`portmaster -r libiconv`). The latter one complains about libevent and that it should be updated. So after `pkg delete -f libevent` so libevent2 can be installed.

However, after build is complete and memcached recompiled there is a problem:


```
(www|pts/0) etc # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/memcached start
Starting memcached.
Shared object "libevent-1.4.so.4" not found, required by "memcached"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/memcached: WARNING: failed to start memcached
```

And `ldd` is no different:

```
(www|pts/0) etc # ldd `which memcached`
/usr/local/bin/memcached:
        libumem.so.2 => /lib/libumem.so.2 (0x800834000)
        libevent-1.4.so.4 => not found (0)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x800a35000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800c58000)
```

So it keeps depending on libevent-1.4.so.4 even though libevent-2.0.so.5 is installed and libevent-1.4 was deleted from the installed ports database.

I did `ln -s /usr/local/lib/libevent-2.0.so.5 /usr/local/lib/libevent-1.4.so.4` to work around this problem, but when querying memcache you can connect to it (`telnet 0 11211)` but there's no response to any input.

Problem 2:
On some systems, building memcache works, but refuses to install without a single error message. However, no start up scripts are placed in /usr/local/etc/rc.d.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 28, 2014)

So I was working on this problem for a few days. And right after posting this I checked databases/pecl-memcache and installed databases/memcached.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2014)

InvaderZim said:
			
		

> I did `ln -s /usr/local/lib/libevent-2.0.so.5 /usr/local/lib/libevent-1.4.so.4` to work around this problem,


This is never a good solution and will very likely cause problems.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree. Which is why I removed it, I just wanted to see what would happen if I did.


----------

